# [OT] ma voi leggete riviste linux?

## lopio

ciao,

quali sono, se ci sono, le riviste linux che leggete?

Nel recente numero di Linux Magazine nell'analisi di 30 distribuzioni da proporre per il Desktop una delle poche NON provate e' proprio Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

LA giustificazione e' stata 

1) Troppo difficile per utente "normale" 

2) troppo lunga da installare

Peccato esistano stage3 e GRP   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

Io, anche se installo solo gentoo, ritengo che le motivazioni non siano campate in aria... ma questo credo che non sia un motivo per non provarla.

Comunque io non leggo riviste su linux.  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me piace molto Linux&Co. ma visto che sto in svizzera e non arriva fino a qua ogni tanto compro anche Linux Pro.

----------

## cloc3

Se vuoi leggere di gentoo, acquista LinuxPro, con i suoi CD e i puntualissimi articoli mensili.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Se vuoi leggere di gentoo, acquista LinuxPro, con i suoi CD e i puntualissimi articoli mensili.

 

Linux Pro la trovo una buona rivista, non ancora a i livelli di Linux&Co ma questo sta anche al fatto che e' giovane (appena un anno di vita).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ho iniziato con Linux&Co. Ho comprato altre riviste, ma IMHO nessuna ha articoli così tecnicamente interessanti, impestati e ben realizzati come Linux&Co: fa piacere arrivare in fondo ad un articolo e dire "non ci ho capito una mazza, aspè che me lo rileggo". E' sempre molto stimolante [gli ultimi 3 articoli su hardening the box sono favolosi] e non è Linux-Only ma si apre anche a *BSD ed ogni tanto c'è anche qualche articolo sull'hardware [server].

E' impressionante vedere il livello professionale di alcuni autori che scrivono lì   :Shocked: 

Altre note positive sono i CD che allegano. Non solo la solita distro del mese, ma molto spesso pacchetti di aggiornamento per +distro o altri sistemi operativi meno conosciuti [*BSD, live-CD non knoppix]

Di molto valida c'è LinuxPratico [dello stesso editore di Linux&Co] , più orientata al desktop, ma sempre precisa, con articoli interessanti ed approfonditi.

Di entrambe le riviste ho tutti i numeri e devo dire che non rimpiango affatto i soldi spesi negli abbonamenti per le 2 riviste: non c'è un numero che non sia valso il prezzo di copertina.

Qualche piccolo neo lo ha: non c'è un giorno fisso di uscita e la distribuzione non è proprio capillare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

Mah io compro regolarmente Linux&C e OpenSource.

La prima tende ad essere abbastanza tecnica mentre nella seconda si trovano  articoli più discorsivi.

Ho visto una volta anche LinuxPro che non mi sembra male, anche se sulla falsariga di Linux&C.

LinuxFacile e LinuxMagazine mi sembrano ecessivamente entry-level per i miei gusti, ma forse mi sbaglio (al tempo stesso do già abbastanza soldi al mio edicolante per comprare tutto.

Ah, ogni tanto (dipende dagli articoli) compro anche Dev e ComputerProgramming.

Già che ci siamo, rilancio il quesito iniziale con la domanda:

oltre alle riviste cartacee, ci sono siti/portali che seguite regolarmente in rete?

Segnalo (mi limito alle italiane....):

http://www.punto-informatico.it (news legate all'informatica)

http://www.wup.it                     (la versione "nostrana" di slashdot)

http://www.ziobudda.net           (news e link su linux e l'opensource)

http://www.linuxhelp.it/            (news e articoli su linux)

http://www.linuxdesktop.it/       (news e articoli su linux)

http://www.pluto.it/journal/       (pubblicazione rada ma é un must!)

Ovviamente non ho dimenticato la GWN, gentoo-italia e gentoo.it ma quelli sono di default per un bravo gentoo user italiano!

----------

## tomasino

Mi scade questo mese l'abbonamento a linux magazine, la trovo una buona rivista, anche se anch'io ero rimasto deluso dell'esclusione di gentoo.

Non rinnoverò l'abbonamento, sui siti segnalati da randomaze ed altri trovi già abbastanza materiale.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Mi scade questo mese l'abbonamento a linux magazine, la trovo una buona rivista, anche se anch'io ero rimasto deluso dell'esclusione di gentoo.

 

Non era questa rivista che aveva messo pubblicita' di alcune ditte in cui dicevano che passando da linux a win avevano risparmiato?

----------

## tomasino

Io ho letto pubblicità della microsoft che sosteneva che il suoi prodotti hanno un costo di manutenzione minore, la rivista ha dichiarato di non aver potere sulla pubblicità che viene inserita nelle sue pagine.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comunque lo trovo vergognoso.

----------

## McNaull

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque lo trovo vergognoso.

 

Io più che altro lo trovo ridicolo... cioè... immaginandomi come sia la gente che legge queste riviste o storce il naso e strappa la pagina... o chi.. come me.. si fa quattro risate  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

cmq.. sono d'accordo che sembra che ci sia qualcosa che non vada... sembra un po' come se su un giornalino per astemi si publicassero pubblicità di birre e super alcolici... o per lo meno questa e la prima metafora che mi è venuta in mente...   :Confused: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Io compro (e ho tutti i numeri!):

linux & c (dal numero 0!!)

hacker & c (articoli sempre molto interessanti)

linux pratico (bellissima rivista sopratutto quando vuoi convertire un po di gente a linux!)

ogni tanto prendevo inter.net (ora opensource) e altre riviste (tanto per dare un'occhiata) 

Lo so che alla fine internet e' la soluzione di quasi tutti i problemi che ho con linux, ma siccome non ho il portatile, al bagno cosa mi porto???   :Laughing: 

Comunque sono uno di quelli che preferisce ancora "poter toccare la carta"....

Ciao!

----------

## lopio

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Io ho letto pubblicità della microsoft che sosteneva che il suoi prodotti hanno un costo di manutenzione minore, la rivista ha dichiarato di non aver potere sulla pubblicità che viene inserita nelle sue pagine.

 

ma si rendono ridicoli lo stesso   :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Io leggo sempre LinuxPro .. ho provato Linux & Co ma forse è ad un livello troppo alto per me così mi perdo negli articoli anche se lo trovo molto interessante..

Qando ho comprato LinuxPro mi son trovato subito bene e da allora non me ne perdo un numero..

e poi...ragazzi...nell'ultimo numero c'erano gli ADESIVI!!!!!  :Laughing: 

Peccato che io abbia dovuto modificarne uno e scrivere al posto di I love Linux (dove love era un cuore) ho dovuto scrivere con l'indelebile dentro il cuore GNU così da sembrare I LOVE GNU (scritto dentro il cuore) Linux   :Laughing: 

RMS insegna...  :Cool: 

----------

## assente

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> quali sono, se ci sono, le riviste linux che leggete?
> 
> Nel recente numero di Linux Magazine nell'analisi di 30 distribuzioni da proporre per il Desktop una delle poche NON provate e' proprio Gentoo  
> ...

 

A me piace Linux Magazine, ma quell'articolo sulle distribuzioni l'ho trovato semplicemente deficiente (indipendentemente dal non aver provato Gentù).

Su ogni distribuzione si sprecavano parole come: Desktop pulito, ottimizzata per gli studenti e altre cavolate... non penso siano questi i canoni di scelta

----------

## Peach

Personalmente trovo super ok tutte le riviste online (ezine) a partire da punto-informatico, fino a ziobudda, wup etc etc...

Da quando ho gentoo comprare una rivista con cd mi pare di una inutility incredibile... miliardi di programmini che magari nn sono in portage, ma che conta? tra un mese esce già la versione nuova... che dilemma vivere con gentoo!  :Cool: 

Sebbene dalle prime riviste che compravo anni or sono (Inter.Net e Internet News) le abbia dismesse totalmente, ho recentemente avuto modo di leggere numerosi numeri di Linux Pro e Linux & Co. che il mio cognato acquista regolarmente  :Wink:  e mi sono trovato abbastanza soddisfatto dai contenuti specialmente del secondo... per dire nel campo su cui mi trovo più a mio agio (grafica/GIMP) Linux Pro perseguita tenere lezioni su come fare le ombre con gimp 1.2 impegnando tipo 3 pagine, mentre su Linux & Co. ho finalmente letto un articolo (base) su Gimp 2...

Ma se voi voleste scrivere per una rivista cosa fareste? o chi scegliereste?

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Ma se voi voleste scrivere per una rivista cosa fareste? o chi scegliereste?

 

```

www\.gentoo[-italia\.org|\.it]

```

Altrimenti dipende dal target dell'articolo e da chi paga meglio  :Razz: 

----------

## Cagnulein

mai comprata una rivista di linux per 3 motivi:

1) ho l'adsl, i cd me li scarico  :Razz: 

2) tutto quello che si trova sulle riviste si trova anche su internet  :Razz: 

3) carta?   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Ma se voi voleste scrivere per una rivista cosa fareste? o chi scegliereste?

 

Io per linux&co... lo ridico  :Very Happy:   hanno degli articoli davvero coi contro boglioni [compro un C] ed in fondo a me piace questa non immediatezza. 

Alla fine è quello che [penso] ha fatto scegliere prima linux e poi gentoo a buona parte di noi. La voglia di smanettare e di poter conoscer a fondo il proprio OS...

Ed un po' credo che trovarsi di fronte a cose nuove, e quindi più difficili sia stimolante, per migliorarsi, e per sapere sempre di più fino a diventare UN TUTT'UNO CON IL PINGUINO!!!! 

[no, fermi, no no la camicia bianca con le maniche lunche che si allacciano dietro NOOOO, non sono pazzo, ve lo giurooooo!!!!!!!! non voglio le pareti imbottite... NOOO ]  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) tutto quello che si trova sulle riviste si trova anche su internet 
> 
> 

 

Su questo sono parzialmente d'accordo... E' vero che il web è la biblioteca di babele, ma quante volte ci siamo trovati davanti a:

1) Documentazione I N E S I S T E N T E

2) Documentazione non aggiornata

Il fatto di avere su carta delle info è x me fondamentale tanto che le info che mi interessano davvero io me le stampo: quelle salvo alluvioni o incendi so che saranno sempre lì, inoltre posso portarli in bagno, sottolinearli, fargli le orecchiette...

Nzomma, riviste, ma di qualità e contenuti da supergeek...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> linux & c (dal numero 0!!)

 

Arghh.... Come hai fatto ad averla... Anche quando hanno inviato alle edicole i volumi raccolta questi partivano dal numero 1...

invidia!!    :Wink: 

----------

## Diggs

Compre le riviste con le distribuzioni che al momento mi interessano   :Laughing: 

Preferenzialmente prendo "Linux&C"   :Razz:  [gusto personale]

----------

## shev

Io leggo principalmente "riviste" online, ezine, siti di news e così via. Non passa giorno senza che faccia un salto sui siti classici (punto-informatico, ziobudda.net, macitynet <- per mac, gentoo.org e così via).

Però facendo anche il pendolare bg-mi ed avendo quindi parecchio tempo  "libero" ogni mese tra treno/autobus, visti soprattutto i costi della connessione gprs compro spesso anche riviste cartacee, da linux&c (molto valido) a dev, passando per macworld, opensource e giornali vari (di informatica) che possano attiare l'attenzione di mese in mese per articoli o recensioni.

Ormai l'edicolante mi fa lo sconto sui giornali che prendo pur di non perdermi come cliente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Personalmente COMPRAVO linuxmagazine anche io, ma da questo mese hanno perso un cliente per non 1, ma ben 4 motivi

1. il razzismo che ha dimostrato l'articolista nel sparare certe cavolate (qualcuno gli spieghi che si poteva prendere anche 1 ora di tempo per installarsi la GRP)

2. le scuse ridicole che hanno messo in un trafiletto per giustificare l'adozione in seconda di copertina della pubblicita' palese di microsoft CONTRO la produttivita' delle macchine linux (cito: 'l'inserzionista ha tutto il diritto di pubblicare e pubblicizzare i propri prodotti, poi sta al consumatore/lettore decidere, ma siccome ai nostri lettori basta una lettura superficiale per giudicare, e molto spesso manco ci guardano alle pubblicita' di microsoft, per cui il problema non si pone') che e' OFFENSIVO per i propri lettori, ma soprauttto per chi da loro quei soldi.

3. c'e' scritto 100% indipendente sulla copertina, ma hanno dimostrato che non e' per niente cosi'.

4. gli articoli sono trattati con troppa superficialita' molto spesso e sempre piu spesso, vedi anche l'articolo sul diritto riguardante la legge sulla sicurezza, di cui non si cita ne bibliografia ne numeri/riferimenti della legge.

Concordo pienamente per OpenSource e Linux Pro, al cui autore degli articoli di gentoo avevo mandato un invito al webb.it  :Smile: 

Mi piace molto anche Linux&C per l'impronta pratica che ha per i server, e poi ci scrive un mio carissimo amico di roma (quello degli articoli sulla sicurezza)

----------

## Su-34

personalmente compro ( e ho tutti i numeri) linux pro.

veramente magnifica e semplice per chi inizia

----------

## iDarbert

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Nel recente numero di Linux Magazine nell'analisi di 30 distribuzioni da proporre per il Desktop una delle poche NON provate e' proprio Gentoo   

 

In compenso però, c'è l'ultima parte di una megaguida cominciata 3 numeri fa su come installare Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In compenso però, c'è l'ultima parte di una megaguida cominciata 3 numeri fa su come installare Gentoo  

 

Si' ma bastava il primo articolo per invogliare all'installazione   :Laughing: 

Non e' che uno aspetta 4 mesi per installare, fa  prima a scaricare la guida oppure a leggere Linux&C dove in 1 SOLO articolo e' stato  spiegato tutto   :Wink: 

----------

## iDarbert

Però nell'articolo di Linux & Co. c'era un'errore colossale che mi ha impedito di installare Gentoo per 2 mesi di fila prima di capire dov'era il problema   :Laughing: 

niubbo totale, la prima volta senza Mandrake  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Però nell'articolo di Linux & Co. c'era un'errore colossale che mi ha impedito di installare Gentoo per 2 mesi di fila prima di capire dov'era il problema  
> 
> niubbo totale, la prima volta senza Mandrake 

 

Segnalalo loro cosi che possano scrivere un errata sul prossimo numero  :Smile: 

----------

## iDarbert

È un po' tardi visto che il numero risale a svariati mesi fa.

Comunque mi sembra che qualcuno lo aveva segnalato sul sito, praticamente era una baggianata, non c'era scritto che chi parte da Stage 3 NON deve effettuare Bootstrap e emerge system, anche se nella sua banalità impediva il funzionamento del sistema.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

baggianata dici?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## iDarbert

Solo nel suo svolgimento, le conseguenze sono disastrosesue.   :Smile: 

----------

## Bengio

Per quel che mi riguarda, non comprero' piu' riviste della EDIZIONI MASTER.

Vi ricordate cosa successe il mese scorso con Linux Magazine? Io non voglio dimenticare, e sono convinto che se prendiamo una posizione e la manteniamo, come e' successo con virgilio, le cose possono cambiare, devono capire che ci siamo e che abbiamo un etica.

ESISTIAMO E SIAMO IN TANTI !!!

Questo forum e' eccezionale, ci permette di creare una coscienza collettiva, di avere memoria, cosa che di solito non succede in altri campi.

Il post a cui mi riferisco https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156115

La EDIZIONI MASTER pubblica le seguenti riviste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  DVD Magazine 
> 
>  PC Fun Extreme 
> ...

 

Bengio

----------

## shanghai

Hm... personalmente non disprezzo qualche lettura qua e là, ma confesso che Linux su carta lo incontro molto di rado -talmente di rado che non ricordo che riviste ho letto... a questo punto vorrei vedere la famosa Linux & C. - meglio il web: è più aggiornato (se sai dove cercare). E poi i links nei giornali NON FUNZIONANO   :Shocked: 

Ho provato a cliccarci su col dito o con la penna ottica ma niente... 

Scandaloso... e siamo nel 2004!   :Laughing: 

Parlando seriamente, nemmeno io prenderei in considerazione una rivista che si dice "libera" ma "obbligata" a pubblicare pubblicità della concorrenza: per quanto quello della micro$oft sia denaro completamente sprecato, l'editore dovrebbe avere 

una opinione. Se non è zuppa è pan bagnato insomma...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Mah.. le crociate non servono.. semplicemente c'e' la concorrenza. Ognuno compra cio che ritiene valga piu la pena, ma se l'opinione si diffonde poi beh, i dirigenti ci dovranno pensare.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Io ogni tanto prendo linux magazine, personalmente non ho ancora trovato una rivista linux che mi piaccia...

Ma mi chiedo, perchè nn fanno una rivista come Pc Professionale dedicata al pinguino? voglio dire un bel malloppone di 300 pagine (così ora che finisci di leggerlo 1 mese ti passa e nn ti dura 5 min come linux mag & co.) con recensioni Hardware, recensioni Software, news, prove/benchmark, recensioni libri, soluzione ai probz comuni/HOWTO, ecc.. 

Sono troppo avanti io, o è una cosa fattibile? possibile che nessun editore ci ha ancora pensato?

----------

## Peach

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Sono troppo avanti io, o è una cosa fattibile? possibile che nessun editore ci ha ancora pensato?

 

si effettivamente forse sei troppo avanti tu!  :Wink: 

No, apparte gli scherzi quello che dici ha senso, eccome: basti pensare che già la comunità linux lamenta spesso una dispersione e una frammentazione della documentazione (se non la mancanza in certi casi), non capisco perchè si debba soffrire dello stesso problema con le riviste cartacee, tant'è che la maggior parte di noi, a quel che mi è sembrato, fa anche a meno di comprare tux-riviste (io almeno da quando ho conosciuto gentoo) per evitare il solo l'imbarazzo della scelta o l'insoddisfazione data da una lettura che finisce in 5 minuti....

Ah tra le altre riviste che leggevo un tempo e che mi sono dimenticato di citare c'è DECODER che ora non riesco + a trovare (della Shake Ed.)... sono falliti?

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per evitare il solo l'imbarazzo della scelta o l'insoddisfazione data da una lettura che finisce in 5 minuti....
> 
> 

 

Si non ti possono far pagare 5-15 euro una rivista con un livello contenuti quasi  "0" (a parte il titoletto che ti ha colpito in prima di copertina e che forse potrebbe interessarti. Anche se poi scopri che è un articolo superficialissimo e che la parte interessante o tela danno il mese prossimo, o nn te la daranno mai...)

Secondo me se al posto di darti una campana da 25 CD con tutte le distro del creato, si concentrassero sui contenuti (articoli fatti bene, ecc..) come fa...ehm..faceva perchè adesso n pochino PC prof ha perso, io sarei il primo a fare l'abbonamento quinquennale (se esiste  :Smile: )

----------

## Danilo

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si non ti possono far pagare 5-15 euro una rivista con un livello contenuti quasi  "0" (a parte il titoletto che ti ha colpito in prima di copertina e che forse potrebbe interessarti. Anche se poi scopri che è un articolo superficialissimo e che la parte interessante o tela danno il mese prossimo, o nn te la daranno mai...)
> 
> 

 

Quoto solo per motivi di spazio ma il mio pensiero era spiccicato al tuo.

Dopo il primo anno di uso MDK ho cominciato a ridurre l'acquito di riviste open & linux. Il mio vero problema non e' come fare qualcosa ma e' avere nuove idee. Per come fare qualcosa lo chiedo in giro, chiedo sul forum, leggo la documentazione...

Invece sembra ormai che una rivista non ha raggione di esistere se:

1) Non ti esimi dal parlare del firewall e 2 cazzate per configurarlo. (che poi bastano solo per vedere la pagina di apache)

2) Non ti esimi da far vedere ComeEFacileInstallare l'ultima versione di Mandrake (sorvolo su quando hanno fatto uscire la Gentoo 1.4, ancora in beta senza dire nulla in copertina)

3) Il solito comando UltraFicoMegaSpecifico di gimp  (che non ti capitera' mai di usare...)

4) Infine apache: come configurare un webserver. Ognuno di noi ha utenti questa esigenza !!! Si lo so esistono i redirector per gli IP dinamici ed anche io ne uso uno (dyndns).  Ma in qwuanti ne abbiamo veramente bisogno? E se mi serve in ufficio non faccio un check prima su internet?

Beninteso questi argomenti vanno bene ma non insieme e cosi'. Senza un come dire progetto unitario della rivista. Ben diverso e' una rivista diretta solo a webmaster, una diretta a sistemisti ecc ecc Ma ogni volta NON ti devono ripetere che per installare un pacchetto devi usare rmp e le sue varianti.

Ormai l'unica cosa che comprero' saranno le raccolte (4/5 riviste insieme al prezzo di manco 2) il rapporto prezzo benefici e' quello almeno per le riviste linux italiane.

Mi fermo per prolissita'.

Danilo

----------

## koma

Io leggo la più bella delle riviste linux.. e nessuno può contraddirmi perchè ogni giorno ha articoli nuovi e ne conserva quelli vecchi. ne parla in ogni linuga e per ogni distribuzione.

Questa rivista mi da tutti i giorni il software aggiornato e mi permette di scegliere tra vari indici detti motori di ricerca  :Wink: 

Il suo nome è "IlGrande internet"

----------

## febs

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma mi chiedo, perchè nn fanno una rivista come Pc Professionale dedicata al pinguino? voglio dire un bel malloppone di 300 pagine (così ora che finisci di leggerlo 1 mese ti passa e nn ti dura 5 min come linux mag & co.) con recensioni Hardware, recensioni Software, news, prove/benchmark, recensioni libri, soluzione ai probz comuni/HOWTO, ecc.. 
> 
> 

 

Perché non venderebbe abbastanza. Siamo ancora troppo pochi. Te lo dice uno che lavora nell'editoria  :Smile: 

----------

## alexio2ky

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. le scuse ridicole che hanno messo in un trafiletto per giustificare l'adozione in seconda di copertina della pubblicita' palese di microsoft CONTRO la produttivita' delle macchine linux (cito: 'l'inserzionista ha tutto il diritto di pubblicare e pubblicizzare i propri prodotti, poi sta al consumatore/lettore decidere, ma siccome ai nostri lettori basta una lettura superficiale per giudicare, e molto spesso manco ci guardano alle pubblicita' di microsoft, per cui il problema non si pone') che e' OFFENSIVO per i propri lettori, ma soprauttto per chi da loro quei soldi.
> 
> 

 

Tra le altre quella pubblicità è stata "denunciata" in Inghilterra (fonte linuxpro: ottobre 2004). Nel trafiletto della rivista si legge che il FUD sui costi "minori" di Windows rispetto a Linux è stato 'annientato' dalla ASA (authority britannico sulla pubblicità), in quanto la Microsoft ha fatto i conti includendo anche l'hardware, ma nel caso di windows è stato usato un dual Xeon 900, più economico di un mainframe z900 IBM usato per Linux. La pubblicità è risultata quindi ingannevole

----------

## paolo

Ho letto qualche (10-12) numero di Linux&Co e qualcuno meno (7- :Cool:  di LinuxMagazine perchè comprati da mio fratello.

Trovo le riviste altamente inutili nel "nostro" ambiente.

Le news sono roba di 2-3 mesi prima e gli articoli sono per lo più due paginette (facciatine!) di traduzioni e riarrangiamenti di cose trovate in rete.

P.

----------

## assente

 :Question: 

----------

## assente

..funzionasse anche in Italia l'authority antitrust ultra-mega-advisor..

mi ricordo una pubblicità di 5/6 anni fa che che era appesta al lab della mia ex-scuola e diceva: "COPIARE SOFTWARE E' REATO!!" e poi c'erano 2 belle manette su sfondo nero.

<OT>Mi chiedo come sia possibile che in un paese civile le bottiglie d'acqua abbiano scritto:"può avere effetti diuretici" o le caramelle "può avere effetti lassativi"(xkè hanno aspartame), mentre sulle bottiglie di superalcolici non c'è scritto niente". Che l'acqua sia più pericolosa della grappa?</OT>

Nonostanye in Italia sia stata "legalizzata" la pubblicità comparativa sono veramente poche le occasioni di vederla

----------

## oRDeX

io leggo Linux&C. e la ritengo davvero un ottima rivista, professionale e puntata su argomenti davvero interessanti! La consiglio a tutti!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io leggo Linux&C. e la ritengo davvero un ottima rivista, professionale e puntata su argomenti davvero interessanti! La consiglio a tutti!

 

Per le news sono d'accordo con paolo ma per gli articoli bisogna dire che sono ok. Consiglio anche io questa rivista (e per chi meno esperto linux facile)

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque lo trovo vergognoso.

 

 :Sad: 

Era nata una lunga disquisizione su questa faccenda, che tra l'altro ha fatto perdere moltissimi lettori alla rivista, per un motivo secondo me assai stupido   :Sad: 

Nonostante fosse stato ribadito in tutte le salse che la redazione di LinuxMagazine ha fatto di tutto per opporsi a quelle pubblicità, è chiaro che alla fine cosa mettere come pubblictià lo decide l'editore, e la volontà dei redattori conta fino a un certo punto...

Purtroppo molte persone non ne hanno voluto sapere, dando prova imho solamente di scarsa apertura mentale. E' come giudicare un sito hostato su altervista per i banner obbligatori che mette...non ha senso...

Resta il fatto che secondo me LinuxMagazine è una buona rivista, anche se per motivi affettivi sono legato a LinuxPro (la prima distro che ho installato, una mandrake 9.0, era allegata col numero 2   :Very Happy:  ) e a Linux&CO (che semplicemente preferisco).

Ah, chiaramente non è un'accusa contro fede   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Nonostante fosse stato ribadito in tutte le salse che la redazione di LinuxMagazine ha fatto di tutto per opporsi a quelle pubblicità, è chiaro che alla fine cosa mettere come pubblictià lo decide l'editore, e la volontà dei redattori conta fino a un certo punto...

 

Si ti do ragione ma non si puo' cambiare editore? Ora io non so per nulla come funzionano queste cose ma ci sara' pur un'alternativa.

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Purtroppo molte persone non ne hanno voluto sapere, dando prova imho solamente di scarsa apertura mentale. E' come giudicare un sito hostato su altervista per i banner obbligatori che mette...non ha senso... 

 

Saro' anche poca apertura mentale ma dopo quello che ha fatto e fa ms non accetto una cosa del genere.

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Ah, chiaramente non è un'accusa contro fede  

 

Tranquillo hai tutto il diritto di dire la tua e fai bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ti do ragione ma non si puo' cambiare editore? Ora io non so per nulla come funzionano queste cose ma ci sara' pur un'alternativa.
> 
> 

 

Da quello che ho capito la redazione sono i dipendenti, l'editore ci mette i soldi...

----------

## maiosyet

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ti do ragione ma non si puo' cambiare editore? Ora io non so per nulla come funzionano queste cose ma ci sara' pur un'alternativa.

 

Beh, se anche solo avevano fatto un contratto annuale o che so io no, non potevano...ci saranno stati mille cavilli che ora ignoriamo che non glie lo hanno permesso - e comunque ora hanno smesso  :Very Happy: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Saro' anche poca apertura mentale ma dopo quello che ha fatto e fa ms non accetto una cosa del genere.

 

D'accordissimo, ma il fatto è che qui alla fine ci sono andati di mezzo quei poveretti che scrivono dei begli articoli per divulgare l'uso di linux, per una fottuta questione di marketing...l'unico campo in cui ms eccelle  -__-

Non comprando più la rivista non sarà di certo MS a rimetterci   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non comprando più la rivista non sarà di certo MS a rimetterci  

 

Ma ci rimette l'editore... 

Forse si sara' accordo del calo delle vendite ed oggi il marketing sa bene che una vendita mancata puo' portare a altre vendite mancate in futuro.

Ergo se decido di non comprare un numero posso protarre la mia decisione per piu' numeri... (ed in futuro passare alla concorrenza).

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Io ho letto pubblicità della microsoft che sosteneva che il suoi prodotti hanno un costo di manutenzione minore, la rivista ha dichiarato di non aver potere sulla pubblicità che viene inserita nelle sue pagine.

 

ho letto un'interessante storia. in questo momento non ricordo se era su punto-informatico o l'ultimo numero di linux magazine (io per non sbagliare compro quelli con l'argomento che mi interessa di più...).

la storia diceva che il garante per la pubblicità ha scoperto che nella pubblicità di zio Bill, loro avevano sommato

CostoWinZozz=costo macchinaWin+costo amministrazione software

CostoLinux=costo macchinaLin+costo amministrazione software

con l'unica differenza che la macchina Win era un semplice server xeon doppio processore, e quella Linux era un mainframe ibm as/400, che costerà a occhio 5 volte tanto...

fate voi...

ciao

DV

----------

## Danilo

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la storia diceva che il garante per la pubblicità ha scoperto che nella pubblicità di zio Bill, loro avevano sommato
> 
> CostoWinZozz=costo macchinaWin+costo amministrazione software
> ...

 

Garante inglese mi sembra, di sicuro non quello italiano.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque lo trovo vergognoso.

 

e a tratti ridicolo, ricorda le giustificazioni date da siti web nostrani che trattano e sostengono opensource........

----------

## X-Drum

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Io compro (e ho tutti i numeri!):
> 
> linux & c (dal numero 0!!)
> 
> 

 

pure io ma già dal numero 18 mi sono reso conto che non era il tipo di informazione che cercavo

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hacker & c (articoli sempre molto interessanti)
> 
> 

 

lol

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> linux pratico (bellissima rivista sopratutto quando vuoi convertire un po di gente a linux!)
> 
> 

 

ri-lol

ormai mi documento esclusivamente su internet trovo piu' roba e risparmio soldi ed inca******* nn so voi ma queste riviste mi sembrano troppo fatte con il contagoccie, ok nn pretendo che se si vuole fare un articolo su java come linguaggio sia fatto su 123 pagine non è un manuale pero scinderlo in 4 numeri...., e poi il riportare notizie vecchie del tipo "nuova versione del programma xxx" versione del prg uscita 3 mesi prima...boh non mi ci ritrovo piu' da anni

----------

## Danilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ormai mi documento esclusivamente su internet trovo piu' roba e risparmio soldi ed inca******* nn so voi ma queste riviste mi sembrano troppo fatte con il contagoccie, 

 

Ricordo in una dei primi numeri di opensource usci' un articolo dedicato a vmware.

A parte che contrasta con il titolo stesso della rivista, ma si potevano salvare in vari  modi:

1) Articolo comparativo tra vmware ed i prodotti concorrenti (il primo ancora oggi e' superiore va bene ...)

2) Mettere nel preambolo i motivi perche' si fa l'articolo (sapete nel mondo open non c'e' nulla di valido per ora)

3) una batteria di articoli sugli emulatori di pc

E' stato l'ultimo numero preso: non mi serve un articolo che mi spieghi come fare per installare vmware: bastano le indicazioni sul sito

----------

## X-Drum

esatto è appunto questo il problema...

ok avere decine di riviste che parlano o tentano di parlare di opensource, *potrebbe* aumentare l'adesione e l'avvicinamento della gente a tale discorso....ma certi articoli...

----------

## croot

Non so in parte avete ragione in parte trovo che gli articoli hanno il pregio di darti una visione di insieme che senno, se non hai affrontato il problema prima, non sai da dove iniziare. O comunque possono darti spunti di approfondimento.

Non sono molto d'accordo con quelli che parlano cosi bene di linux&c penso che era iniziata bene e sta via via sempre peggiorando.

Ovviamente tutto quello che sto per dire è totalmente imo, quindi non è un attocco a chi diversamente questa rivista piace.

Prendiamo per esempio l'ultimo numero.

ok, la copertina.. è assolutamente ridicola, il giallo .. il blu .. il rosa .. il rosso .. ma che è carnevale ? è una rivista di cartoni animati per bambini ? è una rivista di fumetti ? boh..

andiamo avanti..passiamo ai contenuti in fondo è questa la cosa che conta.

_ primo articolo.. i contenuti dei cd.. knoppix e gentoo.. ok knoppix chi non la conosce ? spiegherà cos'è knoppix e cosa contiene... poi gentoo, la sto usando, certamente spieghera cos'è gentoo ecc ecc: articolo saltato a pié pari.

_ Passiamo alle 4 pagine successive, queste si che sono interessanti, in genere le leggo volentieri.. però accidenti mi avete detto che sono vecchie ..

_ Passiamo alle kernel news di Genoni, ok queste possono essere interessanti.. ok vada per la lettura.

_ Insecurity news di Falsetti.. si queste mi interessano molto tuttavia l'articolo Deep Focus non lo leggo più da tempo, in quanto l'autore ha cambiato modo di scrivere.. sembra che dica le cose a metà che voglia dare alle parole significati particolari.. insomma falsetti scrivi di informatica e finiscila di fare il mistico. Crocione anche su Deep Focus.

_ Software News mediamente interessante. (accorcio senno famo notte)

_ netfilter vs sitecom inizio a leggerlo verso metà inizia a parlare di diritto di leggi articoli.. insomma cose fuori dalla mia portata... ciaooo

_ clamav.. cazzo finalmente qualcosa di interessante! proprio in questo periodo devo mettere su un server di posta con antivirus antispam ecc mi ci voleva un articolo del genere.. WOW... prima pagina: introduzione. seconda pagina:introduzione. terza pagina: intervista. quarta pagina: introduzione. Cazzo ma quando arriva l'articolo? quinta pagina: finalmente in fondo alla pagina: Installare clamav..  ma leggo.. per l'installazione debian usate i deb per fedora gli rpm per gento fate emerge.. si, beh cosa mi aspettavo? Speriamo nella configurazione.. ah ok non c'è configurazione.. settima pagina .. l'engine (ok ma a me che me frega dell'engine di un antivirus). ottava pagina: la prima colonna dice che conviene usare clamd+clamdscan, la seconda che l'antivirusa va aggiornato (daiii davvero?) e come.. beh si inizia a leggere qualcosa di concreto. Si ok ma con questo antivirus che ci faccio ? La nona pagina effettivamente in una colonna ben mimetizzata mi dice che lo posso usare per lo scanning della posta via proxy pop3 con p3scan in modo totalmente trasparente.. cazzo questo si che mi interessa.. mah... l'articolo è finito. Centomila pagine di introduzione e mezza colonna di contenuti concreti.. anzichè la mega introduzione potreva spiegarti per quali altri scopi poteva essere usato.. mail server.. proxy http scanning samba.. in sostanza un articolo senza capo ne coda.

_ Articolo seguente.. postfix, interessante ma più o meno è roba trita e ritrita.

_ Passiamo oltre AFS, sembra molto ben fatto siamo alla quinta puntata.. mi piace se un articolo è cosi lungo perchè significa che è approfondito, però ancora di afs non ne ho bisogno.. non so in quanti lettori usino afs.

 _ hardening linux: ok la sicurezza a chi non interessa? L'autore vuole dimostrare come il tenere il passwd a lettura per tutto il mondo possa essere pericoloso.. e pensadoci mi sembra che ci sia qualcosa che non quadra.. comunque inizio a leggere.. prima pagina: la solita introduzione di merda, seconda pagina: in pratica dice che molti utenti usando pass molto facili quindi basta prendere dal passwd le login con le pass criptate e darle in pasto a john the ripper+vocabolario per trovare le pass (quarta pagina) .. oppure con un cracking a forza bruta.. e testualmente "è solo una questione di tempo".. poi alla quinta pagina esordisce: quello che ho detto fino ad ora sono un mucchio di cazzate perchè il 99% (o il 100%) delle distribuzioni da 4 (5 o 6 o 7 boh) anni a questa parte ha le shadow quindi le pass criptate non sono più nel passwd.... ma vaffffaanguUUuuUuhuulooo, eh infatti mi pareva che cera qualcosa che non tornava. Vabbè giro pagina.

_ usare il dbi con efficenza, e che roba è ? ah leggendo scopro che ci deve essere un articolo precedente.. ma nel titolo non vi è nemmeno indicato parte n .. allora vado a ripescare il numero precedente della rivista.. e scopro che si tratta di perl. Giro pagina.

_ Debugging con gdb.. questo è interessante

_ Php4 no beh lasciamo stare, articoli sulla programmazione non ci stanno male anche se personalmente preferirei python.

_ bsd zone.. ok bsd mi interessa molto, leggo le news e l'articolo.. pero' penso che ho comprato una rivista di linux e preferirei leggere di linux. Non so è come la pubblicità di windows contro linux di linux magazine.. che c'azzecca ? Non ce l'ho mica con bill gates poraccio.. ma ho comprato un rivista su linux e voglio leggere di linux non di windows.

Conclusione: ci sono cose mooooolto più interessanti nel 3d post utilissimi di questo forum.

----------

## akiross

Linux & Co. l'unica che ho visto e mi e' piaciuta subito. Purtroppo non e' da molto che la prendo, avro' solo 3 o 4 numeri...

Niente da dire se non che mi piace ed e' fatta bene, anche se costa un po' cara (anche se le pagine sono a colori! forse sarebbe meglio risparmiare un po' sull'inchiostro e farle in b/n, no?)

Ciauz!

EDIT:

Ragazzi, concordo ed e' ovvio ed evidente, sul dire che La Biblioteca (con la maiuscola e l'articolo determinativo: si parla della rete ovviamente) sia una fonte inesauribile di informazioni. Ci mancherebbe.

Quello che penso io, pero', e' il fatto che una rivista cartacea sia sempre piu' piacevole da consultare e **comunque** insostituibile nel suo ruolo. Si ovvio, non e' approfondita, ma (ad essere onesti) non sono tante le riviste che approfondiscono, e (sempre in onesta') sono per una certa elite di persone. Forse un nubbio non si troverebbe a suo agio con una rivista super specialistica, anche se a noi piacerebbe.

Quello che cerco di dire e' che una rivista non deve spacciarsi per l'unica e sola fonte di informazioni, e noi non dobbiamo considerarla tale. Errore che spesso si fa. La rivista deve essere una introduzione ad un argomento. 

I redattori dicono: "Forse e' meglio parlare un po' delle email, e' importate oggigiorno", e secondo me e' giusto che sia cosi': la rivista deve essere fatta "all'acqua di rose", insomma, deve parlare di tanto, brevemente ed essere **obbiettiva**. L'utente se e' interessato andra' su internet (chi non lo ha, oggigiorno?) e approfondira'.

Non e' compito delle riviste parlare di tutto in modo perfetto. Per quello c'e' gia internet.

L'unica cosa su cui concordo e' che come ottimo e superficiale metodo di divulgazione, una rivista dovrebbe essere essenziale e costare poco.

Mi piacerebbe vedere una rivista stampata su fogli da quotidiano (come quelli del corriere) che sono come carta del cesso, ma almeno costano poco. Le foto? bianco e nero. L'importante e' divulgare, perche' non conta il profitto in termini di denaro o di bellezza estetica, ma conta quanto profitto c'e' in termini di conoscenza (o meglio, di divulgazione), ovviamente: conoscendo tante cose brevemente, c'e' piu' selezione sui possibili argomenti da approfondire. Se faccio 2 articoli ma superapprofonditi e' piu' probabile che l'80% del mio pubblico se ne freghera', e non approfondira' mai.

Ecco come la vedo io sulle riviste. Personalmente le trovo importanti perche' mi danno spunto su qualcosa che poi approfondiro' personalmente (Gambas, AFS, Kerberos, tutte cose che non conoscevo prima di Linux & Co.)

Ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *croot wrote:*   

> Non sono molto d'accordo con quelli che parlano cosi bene di linux&c penso che era iniziata bene e sta via via sempre peggiorando.

 

Boh, in realtá a leggere il tuo msg sembra che siano i tuoi gusti cambiati.

Alcuni articoli di ci che ti sono piaciuti, altri no perché non ti piacciono i linuguaggi trattati (perl, php)....

Due parole sulle news in una rivista mensile.

In una rivista su carta (vale per L&C, LXP e simili...) le news (e le insecurity news) non sono di fatto in grado di essere "recenti", tuttavia alle volte trattano argomenti triti e ritriti, altre invece ci propongono quella notizia, vecchia si di uno/due mesi che ci era sfuggita, e che decidiamo di approfondire. Non ci vedo nulla di male in questo.

L'unica vera critica che avevo verso le riviste in generale era l'imposizione del CD. Adesso ho notato che le principali riviste prevedono la versione "senza CD"... era ora!

Una nota personale su L&C:

 *Quote:*   

> _ primo articolo.. i contenuti dei cd.. knoppix e gentoo.. ok knoppix chi non la conosce ? spiegherà cos'è knoppix e cosa contiene... poi gentoo, la sto usando, certamente spieghera cos'è gentoo ecc ecc: articolo saltato a pié pari.

 

IMHO anche quell'articolo era ben fatto, anche se qualche informazione in piú sull'esistenza del "Manuale di Installazione", poteva essere fatta  :Wink: 

----------

## croot

@randomaze, si puo' darsi siano cambiati i miei gusti.. non so, però se prendo i primi 10 numeri e gli ultimi 10 mi sembrano molto diversi,

sono d'accordo con te che le news non possono essere ultra recenti e alla fine non è che la cosa sia poi tanto importante, sono altresì d'accordo con te sul discorso cd, era proprio ora! ormai l'adsl ce l'ha anche mio nonno ed in una notte ti scarichi 3-4 cd. Per quanto riguarda il fatto dei linguaggi trattati voglio dirti due cose: Primo, non mi piacciono in generale gli articoli sui linguaggi di programmazione perchè a mio modo di vedere non sono direttamente collegati col sistema operativo. Secondo, che ci posso fare se non mi piace php e perl ? Se proprio devi fare degli articoli sulla programmazione falli sul c, gtk, ncurses, bash, socket, sicurezza, framebuffer, demo grafiche, musica, assembly, script per irc quello che ti pare ma non php che è che una cosa più orientata ad un webmaster che a un appassionato di linux. Tu dici che sono gusti personali, e io dico ok, ma contano i gusti personali anche dei lettori, se uno fa un articolo megagalattico ma che non interessa a nessuno perchè non è nei gusti personali dei lettori, che lo fai a fare ? Se no, a questo punto puoi anche farti una bella saga da 10 puntate sul cobol o sul basic o sul forth. Super fatta bene, ma se non se la fila nessuno.. cmq ripeto a me non piacerebbe e forse non piacerebbe nemmeno a te oltre al fatto che con linux centra fino a un certo punto. 

ok me ne ritorno a lurkare è meglio, scusate sono un po' aggressivo .. va da se che non voglio offendere nessuno ne creare flame .. sono schietto e diretto, è il mio carattere.

----------

## midall

mi aggiungo dicendo che compro:

-Linux & C. (anche se la data di uscita è sempre una incognita)

-Linux magazine (ottimo e nella versione DVD ci sono un pacco di sorgenti allo stesso prezzo di quella con CD)

-Opensource (anche se ultimamente faccio molta fatica a trovarlo)

Sul fatto di dire che l'Adsl ce l'ha anche mio nonno ti posso dire che è fortunato..

nel mio paese non arriva   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## randomaze

 *croot wrote:*   

> ok me ne ritorno a lurkare è meglio, scusate sono un po' aggressivo .. va da se che non voglio offendere nessuno ne creare flame .. sono schietto e diretto, è il mio carattere.

 

No no, tranquillo non offendi nessuno.

Il punto é che a te piacciono le gtk, ad altri il php. Vero é che il secondo é trito e ritrito, si trovano tomi di articoli piú o meno introduttivi, ma non potevano non dire qualcosa sul nuovo php5.

Poi ovvio che bisogna incontrare i gusti della maggioranza dei lettori... altrimenti quelli non comprano piú.

----------

## akiross

Bhe, non e' per dire, ma Perl e' una componente importante negli script su Linux... per PHP posso anche essere d'accordo.

E comunque mi e' sembrato di capire che Linux & C e' molto attento ai lettori e a quello che compare sulla rivista: se credi che un mini corso di GTK (mah) possa servire, chiedilo a quelli della rivista e se dicono si scrivilo  :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda le GTK comunque non vedo cosa possano centrare con un sistema operativo... a questo punto e' meglio fare un corso a puntate su Python, che almeno lo si usa anche in blender.

Ciauz!

----------

## lopio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica vera critica che avevo verso le riviste in generale era l'imposizione del CD. Adesso ho notato che le principali riviste prevedono la versione "senza CD"... era ora!
> 
> 

 

Credo che per un utente gentoo questo sia un vero e proprio miglioramento perche' i cd non servono veramente ad un tubo.

Per quanto riguarda il succo della discussione anche io sono d'accordo con akiross che punto il dito sul fatto che la rivista debba dare spunto per affrontare argomenti interessanti e non possa essere  esaustiva.Quando si sforza di esserlo propone degli articoli a puntate che durano 10 numeri, e tranne casi particulari, a mio parere (de gustibus) inutilmente visto che se l'argomento interessa non si possono aspettare 10 mesi prima di cominciare ad approfondirlo.

Poi visto che la rivista non puo' essere per guru mi sembra normale che tanti argomenti appaiano a molti come roba trita e ritrita.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao a tutti, sto valutando quale tra le seguenti riviste italiane su sono valide e ne approfitto per aprire un sondaggino  :Laughing: 

- Linux & C.

- Linux Pratico

- Linux Pro

- Linux Magazine

- Linux Facile

Come mia opinione credo che:

- al top ci sia Linux Magazine (pieno di esempi utili sia per chi utilizza linux dal lato server che dal lato client)

- secondo Linux Pro (con rubriche aggiornate e semplici di facile comprensione e un mucchio di recensioni sul software opensource)

- Linux & C. (E' una rivista professionale, però le rubriche non sono subito di faclie comprensione per uno che non è addetto ai lavori)

- a pari merito Linux Pratico e Linux Facile (non mi sembrano nulla di eccezzionale, ho sempre trovato delle idee carine, ma gli esempi non sono il massimo)

Grazie a tutti e se conoscete altre riviste postate pure in modo da poterle aggiungere al sondaggio! 

Ciauz  :Razz:   :Cool: 

----------

## DiMar

Tra quelle cartacee Linux Magazine, ma compro anche Linux&Co. se ha qualche articolo che mi interessa...

Tra quelle online Linux Gazette: http://linuxgazette.net

----------

## Josuke

Non conosco tutte le riviste sopra citate...e sinceramente non ne prendo ora come ora...rimango affezzionato a linux & C perchè qualche anno fa lo compravo più o meno regolarmente e alcuni articoli mi interessavano e mi sono stati utili, ora non lo compro più trovo che qualsiasi rivista non sarà mai una risorsa tanto completa come il web  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Quote:*   

> ...trovo che qualsiasi rivista non sarà mai una risorsa tanto completa come il web

 

Sono daccordo con quello che hai detto Josuke, xò a volte debbo ammettere che danno dei spunti interessanti che per vari motivi non ho mai considerato, poi ovviamente ho approfondito sul web  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

si si certo non intendevo denigrare le riviste...che io chiamo riviste cesso..non perchè le trovo riviste poco qualificate o perchè siano mal realizzate anzi..semplicemente perchè l'unico momento in cui riesco a leggerle per via di tempo pazienza e altro è quando mi trovo in quel luogo  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

eh eh eh mitico!  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non per esser bacchettone  :Wink:  , ma mi sembra ci fosse già un post del genere, potresti provare a vedere se lo trovi ed eventualmente sposta là la discussione  :Smile:  grazie

/edit: 7 secondi, trovata: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-167496-highlight-rivista.html

/edit^2: grazie a DranXXX [per aver accettato la critica, non è da tutti] e ai mod per il merge  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me piacciono molto Linux & C, Linux Pratico (la prima piu' tecnica) pero' visto che in svizzera non arriva ogni tanto leggo Linux Pro

----------

## luna80

a me piace molto Linux Pro, anche Linux & C non è male ma ogni tanto trovo gli articoli troppo specifici.

anche io ho il problema di fedeli che qui in svizzera non si trova molto e se si trova...si paga il doppio... :Confused: 

----------

## jikko

io leggo il linux pro e magazine (:oops:ogni tanto cerco di capire qualcosa anche da quello originale, quando lo trovo  :Sad: )

----------

## mouser

Nonostante credo che una discussione come questa sia troppo "personale" poichè implica vari cose che cambiano da persona a persona (come il grado di tecnicità, la voglia di capire anche se non si sà, o più semplicemente, il fatto che piaccia come si scrive su una rivista e non su un'altra), da quei pochi numeri che ho delle riviste sopra citate, credo che LinuxPro sia la più "completa" in fatto di varietà di "utenze".

Mi astengo comunque dal votare poichè non credo di essere in grado di dare un giudizio favorevole o contrario ad ogni rivista.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Le mie preferenze sono per Linux&Co e LinuxPratico, la prima in particolare mi stimola perchè spesso e volentieri presenta articoli di alto livello, che son lì a dirti: ci sono ancora altre cose da imparare  :Smile: 

Linux Journal l'ho preso solo una volta, ma non mi era piaciuto: mi era sembrata poco curata, in se la rivista era bruttina, le foto indistinguibili e gli articoli solo una pedessequa opera di traduzione. Se è cambiata/migliorata, buon per loro eh  :Smile: 

//EDIT: mi ero sbagliato sul titolo della rivista, sorry  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

Io sono abbonato sia a Linux&Co che a Linux Magazine.

Personalmente la scelta è soggettiva, in quanto la seconda tratta

molto più aspetti di "utenza" più che di sviluppo, mentre la prima,

tratta si aspetti di "utenza", ma anche aspetti più "tecnici" come lo 

sviluppo. Personalmente sono un programmatore è preferisco la prima.

Però devo anche dire che entrambe si completano a vicenda. Dunque, dovendo

disdire, lo faccio perentrambi  :Laughing: 

Gli aspetti trattati comunque sono per tutti gli utenti.

----------

## cloc3

Mi voglio abbonare a LinuxPro. Trovo che sia una rivista adeguata alle mie capacità, in più molto ordinata, leggibile, e sufficientemente completa, nel senso che si occupa di una gamma piuttosto ampia di argomenti, tecnici e culturali.

E poi: devo la mia scoperta di gentoo al CD LinuxPro di Natale 2003.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> non per esser bacchettone 
> 
> /edit: 7 secondi, trovata: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-167496-highlight-rivista.html

 

Vero, ma una ripetizione ogni tanto, magari per questi argomenti comuni, non è un peccato.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@clock3

tempo fa c'è stato un lungo tread circa gli OT e più in generale su cosa potesse giovare o meno al buon funzionamento del forum  :Wink:  potrebbe esser interessante

----------

## Dr.Dran

Grazie Deadhead, ho verificato il collegamento ed effettivamente se possibile è meglio continuare a postare sul 3d vecchio, eventualmente però chi è interessato per fornire un dato anche sulle varie preferenze degli utenti del forum compilate il sondaggio e se volete dire la vostra scrivete qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-167496-highlight-rivista.html

Grazie ancora ragazzi  :Wink: 

P.S. Sono sempre + entusiasta della comunità che gira intorno a gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> effettivamente se possibile è meglio continuare a postare sul 3d vecchio

 

Perfetto, allora forzo la cosa bloccando questo post  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-167496-highlight-rivista.html

EDIT: Figo, uno si allontana un paio di giorni e gli cambiano il sw di gestione del forum. Per fortuna in meglio  :Very Happy: 

Sbloccato il topic e mergiato con il vecchio thread.  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Figo, uno si allontana un paio di giorni e gli cambiano il sw di gestione del forum. Per fortuna in meglio 
> 
> 

 

Adesso abbiamo pure questa possibilità  :Wink: 

P.S.: Bentornato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sephirot

ho comprato linux magazine questo mese per vedere una cosa (se c'era la lista dei lug italiani), e sono rimasto delusissimo: gli articoli non sono niente di chè... ...anzi! dicono di provare le distroe non provano gentoo? Mi vanno a provare mandrake e fedora!  :Rolling Eyes:  l'unico un articolo pò interessante era quello sul rapporto pinguino/apple (un paio di pagine). Secondo loro ho bisogno di un articolo che mi spieghi come installare le estensioni di firefox, ma mi prendono in giro? Ci sono 2 pagine intere di pubblicità al Microsoft Server System "Risparmiare con Linux? Chiedilo a chi lo ha valutato" con tanto di link a microsoft.com/italy/getthefacts, ma mi prendono in giro (e 2)? Dovrebbero vergognarsi soltanto.

Invece mi piace molto Linux&Co. (e devo dire che compro quasi sempre anche Hackers&Co. altra validissima rivista per chi si interessa di sicurezza), utile con articoli scritti da chi linux lo usa davvero e non per installarci le estensioni di firefox.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Io mi sono abbonato da poco a Linux&C; a parte la puntualità (del resto paragonabile alla mia...  :Wink:  ) concordo sulla questione che su Internet trovi quel che vuoi quando vuoi, ma per me una rivista è un po' come un uovo di Pasqua: trovo degli articoli su cose che non sono andato a cercare io di proposito e mi gusto ogni volta la sorpresa; a volte, come per i regali di Natale, ti ritrovi cose che nontenepuòfregàddemeno, che non ti piacciono; a volte trovi degli articoli che quando li hai finiti pensi "Che stoooria! Non sapevo esistesse questo e si potesse fare così per..."

Quindi, oltre al piacere di leggere in bagno, a letto, mentre pranzo (per la gioia di mia mamma...  :Wink:  ) la rivista la reputo come una sorpresa che ogni mese mi attende.

Poi è così, ne più ne meno, ogni volta che vado su ZioBudda, su ZeusNews, su WUP, Punto-Informatico, etc... però gli articoli hanno un taglio diverso; inoltre se devo seguire un tutorial preferisco guardare su carta e scrivere su monitor, senza fare acrobazie per affiancare due finestre sul video...  :Smile: 

Bene, ho detto la mia anche oggi.  :Razz: 

Ve salude!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi: devo la mia scoperta di gentoo al CD LinuxPro di Natale 2003.
> 
> 

 

beh siamo in 2  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Concordo in pieno con la filosofia di jesus_was_rasta  :Cool: 

Credo che sia questo lo spirito giusto, anche perchè nessuno può avere sotto controllo tutto lo sviluppo del software opensource e quindi queste riviste sono una mano a sopperire quello che noi a volte non notiamo perchè non riteniamo interessante  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tempo fa c'è stato un lungo tread 

 

Due tread, mi pare  :Laughing: . Anche lì abbiamo sgarrato un pochino ...

Lo dico scherzando, naturalmente. Le regole vanno tenute presenti anche quando ci si lascia andare un po' in là.

E poi, ci sono i mod con il taglia incolla.

----------

## mouser

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Due tread, mi pare . Anche lì abbiamo sgarrato un pochino ...
> 
> 

 

Bhè, a dire la verità un thread era per cercare di capire come risolvere il problema OT ora che non abbiamo i subforums: come comportarci e come aiutare la comunità ad abituarsi a effettuarne meno.

Il secondo era stato aperto per arrivare ad un punto di chiarimento su "cosa è OT e cosa no"!!!

Mi sembrano cose molto diverse anche se correlate  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque non sono ne la persona, ne il tipo che bacchetta la gente..... era solo per precisazione

ps: Bentornato randomaze  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Comunque non sono ne la persona, ne il tipo che bacchetta la gente..... era solo per precisazione

 

Io invece baccetto e ricordo che se si vuole parlare di OT tirate fuori quei thread... il copia e incolla qui é stato fatto per le riviste  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> ps: Bentornato randomaze 

 

Grazie.

In ogni caso aggiorno la mia posizione rispetto al post di qualche pagina fa e preciso che al momento compro regolarmente LXP e L&C (rigorosamente in edizione senza CD allegato)... ma anche OpenSource (aimé quella il CD lo ha...).

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh, Opensource la prendevo anche io quando ci scriveva ancora Daniele Medri (un mio carissimo amico come dal tronde Andrea Arcangeli con cui ho fatto le scuole medie e superiori e l'uni per un pò in classe insieme) ma ora non mi alletta più non ho trovato dei grandi articoli interessanti ultimamente... a parte uno su GrSecurity che poi ho approfondito in rete  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> ho comprato linux magazine questo mese per vedere una cosa (se c'era la lista dei lug italiani), e sono rimasto delusissimo: gli articoli non sono niente di chè... ...anzi! dicono di provare le distroe non provano gentoo? Mi vanno a provare mandrake e fedora!  l'unico un articolo pò interessante era quello sul rapporto pinguino/apple (un paio di pagine). Secondo loro ho bisogno di un articolo che mi spieghi come installare le estensioni di firefox, ma mi prendono in giro? Ci sono 2 pagine intere di pubblicità al Microsoft Server System "Risparmiare con Linux? Chiedilo a chi lo ha valutato" con tanto di link a microsoft.com/italy/getthefacts, ma mi prendono in giro (e 2)? Dovrebbero vergognarsi soltanto.
> 
> Invece mi piace molto Linux&Co. (e devo dire che compro quasi sempre anche Hackers&Co. altra validissima rivista per chi si interessa di sicurezza), utile con articoli scritti da chi linux lo usa davvero e non per installarci le estensioni di firefox.

 

d'accordo sulla pubblicita', ma parecchio meno sulle estensioni: gli utenti di linux non sono tutti guru ed e' giusto cosi'; ed e' altrettanto giusto che ci sia qualcouno che spieghi anche le cose che ai "guru" (come te  :Rolling Eyes:  ) paiono scontate. Altrimenti anche i potenziali futuri "guru" di linux che oggi si affacciano a questo SO scappano.

inoltre non vedo che ci sia di male nelle estensioni di firefox: io ne ho messe un paio che hanno NOTEVOLMENTE incrementato la mia produttivita' e fanno perdere parecchio tempo in meno per fare cose che alla lunga sono barbose (invio di mail da pagine web, flitraggio di parole e cavoli vari).

e' ora di sfatare il binomio linux=geek o linux=l33t. altrimenti fanno bene gli utenti bsd a prenderci per il c00lo.

----------

## DiMar

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> d'accordo sulla pubblicita'.... [CUT] 

 

A questo proposito, potete leggere  questo thread sul forum di Linux Magazine!

Ciauz!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

era ben chiaro che l'editore avesse forzato l'inserimento dello "spot" (sput!) di windows server (a me non server  :Smile: ) per una questione di grana, ma il problema rimane: per prendersi la grana di bill quella rivista ha perso un sacco di lettori, e questo lo so per certo, perdendo i loro soldi; mi si potrebbe obiettare che i loro soldi non sono tanti quanti quelli di Giuseppe Cancelli, vero, ma tant'e'  :Rolling Eyes:  allora la chiamino windows magazine.

personalmente leggo linux&c (xche ci scrive un mio caro amico di roma, tale Claudio Panichi, sezione hardening) e linux pro. rigorosamente senza cd.

----------

## Sephirot

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> d'accordo sulla pubblicita', ma parecchio meno sulle estensioni: gli utenti di linux non sono tutti guru ed e' giusto cosi'; ed e' altrettanto giusto che ci sia qualcouno che spieghi anche le cose che ai "guru" (come te  ) paiono scontate. Altrimenti anche i potenziali futuri "guru" di linux che oggi si affacciano a questo SO scappano.
> 
> inoltre non vedo che ci sia di male nelle estensioni di firefox: io ne ho messe un paio che hanno NOTEVOLMENTE incrementato la mia produttivita' e fanno perdere parecchio tempo in meno per fare cose che alla lunga sono barbose (invio di mail da pagine web, flitraggio di parole e cavoli vari).
> 
> e' ora di sfatare il binomio linux=geek o linux=l33t. altrimenti fanno bene gli utenti bsd a prenderci per il c00lo.

 

Direi che hai frainteso alla grande quello che ho scritto, anzi hai capito l'esatto opposto di quello che volevo dire.

Punto primo: io non mi considero un guru di un bel niente, anche perchè uso gentoo sul mio pc da soli 2 mesi (sono proprio un veterano eh?)

Punto secondo: le estensioni di firefox sono una delle cose piu' belle del mondo! oltre a trovarle utilissime (ne ho un casino installate, di qualsiasi tipo), per me restano uno dei punti di forza di questo browser. NON, e ripeto NON, ho mai detto che ci sia qualcosa di male in queste, dove me lo hai visto scrivere? Quello che intendevo dire è che le estensioni di firefox ormai le sa installare anche mia madre,  la procedura è praticamente automatica, sono 2 click in croce, mi sembra troppo dedicare 4 pagine ad un argomento che secondo me ne meriterebbe al massimo mezza. E lo dico da newbie di gentoo.

Punto terzo: Linux=geek e linux=l33t sono parole uscite solo dal tuo post, a me non me ne frega una beneamata mazza delle vostra guerre di religione tra OS io uso solo quello con cui mi trovo meglio e mi piace.

Complimenti per la facilità con cui spari giudizi trancianti, neanche mi conoscessi poi...

----------

## exebeje

Gli articoli di Claudio Panichi su Linux&C sono uno sballo    :Wink: 

Mi piacciono anche LinuxPro anche se è un po' più da "svago" (l'ideale per un viaggio in treno) e Opensource, più da leggere (l'ideale per una colazione al bar)!

in totale regime di IMHO  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## exebeje

ah dimenticavo, su LinuxMagzine......no comment      :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## RenfildDust

C'è da dire che da quando ho l'adsl a casa.. non ne sto comprando +. In interne c'è tutto doc, sw...

----------

## sktrdie

a cosa serverono riviste quando su internet c'e' tutto e di +...

----------

## GianX

io compro quasi regolarmente linux-pro perche' ha il vantaggio di uscire nelle tre versioni (cd, DVD, solo rivista)

visto che secondo me con la banda disponibile oggi, i cd servono tanto quanto  :Wink: 

e poi visto che ormai gentoo nn la cambio che me ne faccio delle altre distro ?  :Laughing: 

Inoltre ho trovato molto *didattica* linux pratico.

----------

## funkoolow

saluti gente, vorrei riuscire ad incrementare un pò la mia competenza in questo magico os e pensavo di buttarmi nella lettura di qualche rivista di settore, quindi eccomi a chiedere a voi pareri e opinioni in merito. ne conoscete qualcuna in particolare che consigliate o sconsigliate vivamente? sappiate che il mio livello di conoscenza è moooolto poco avanzato  :Embarassed: 

grazie a tutti!

----------

## magowiz

personalmente le ho provate un po tutte e posso dirti che dal mio punto di vista non è male Linux Pro, 

c'è anche Linux & Co. che secondo me resta la migliore ma tratta argomenti un po' più avanzati.

----------

## gaffiere

credo che questo post ti possa essere utile: leggi qui

p.s.: la ricerca del forum ti è amica  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## randomaze

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> credo che questo post ti possa essere utile: leggi qui

 

Procedo con il merge.

Tra l'altro fare una riceca con la keyword "riviste" evidenzia diversi post dove alla volte si parla di una rivista generica....  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io leggo Linux & C. da tanto tempo ormai, e non ho mai avuto problemi con ciò che era scritto, sono sempre stato soddisfatto in tutto.

----------

## DiMar

Quest'estate ho ripreso dopo un annetto Linux Magazine e sono rimasto sorpreso: le pubblicità Microsoft sono sparite del tutto e in copertina, sopra la scritta Linux, compare un bel GNU... Bhè direi che hanno capito che forse la strada intrapresa non era quella voluta dai lettori!  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Abbonato a Linux&Co., forse grazie ad essa che ora uso Gentoo  :Smile: 

Non mi ricordo in quale numero ma c'erano dedicate un paio di pagine che spiegavano le ottime potenzialità della distro.. e da lì è nata la passione  :Razz: 

cmq anche io leggo riviste online come puntoinformatico, zeusnews, ziobudda ecc.... credo che non le batta nessuno al livello di notizie "fresche"!

----------

## Dr.Dran

Io Invece come ha citato a suo tempo leggo principalmente:

- Linux & C. 

(Molto bella, una vera rivista per gli addetti ai lavori, fu proprio 4 anni fa ch elessi un articolo su openmosix e mi interessai dell'argomento)

- LinuxPro

(Grazie a lei ho installato gentoo 3 anni fa e non riesco + a lasciarla, anche se si fa forte la spinta verso distro come Ubuntu, ma io preferisco la                     libertà di scegliere le ottimizzazioni e le dipendenze sul softaware che voglio (vedi Gnome-Light e altri esempi))

- OpenSource

(La leggo sporadicamente e non mi sembra molto brutta... era la vecchia InterPuntoNet)

- Linux Magazine

(Anche questa la leggo sporadicamente però debbo dire che la qualità degli articoli è migliore su LinuxPro...)

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Di solito leggo parecchia roba in rete, ma quando devo andare in bagno devo per forza leggere qualcosa e allora

Linux&C mi sembra la migliore...

----------

## akiross

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> a cosa serverono riviste quando su internet c'e' tutto e di +...

 

E' vero. Ma a questo punto sorge una domanda che secondo me ha la stessa risposta: a cosa serve la sqola quando basta prendersi un libro ed imparare?

Per me la rivista serve come traccia: molte cose che leggo su Linux&C non le trovo sui siti che visito. Io uso la rivista per prendere spunto, per infarinatura generale. Poi internet per approfondire, eventualmente.

La rivista ha il buon pregio di parlare di un po' di tutto, di schiaffarti le cose li davanti, e su internet non accade proprio la stessa cosa. Senza contare che - imho - la carta e' ancora indispensabile come documentazione.

Io ho sempre visto cosi' anche la scuola: io vado li non per imparare tutto, ma per vedere cose nuove, di cui magari non so niente, e che magari poi approfondisco. E allo stesso modo vedo le riviste.

Comunque io solo Linux&C.

Ciauz

----------

## khazad-dum

Quale ghiotta occasione per "recuperare" qualche articolista  :Smile: 

Anzitutto, un saluto a tutti i partecipanti di questo forum.

Ho letto più o meno tutto il thread, ma sinceramente non mi schiero da nessuna parte: leggo, indipendentemente dalla rivista, più o meno tutto ciò che ha un legame con il mondo linux/unix (ormai da un bel po').

Da circa un annetto mi sono chiesto il perchè non creare una rivista fatta da noi "giovani" e volenterosi utilizzatori di sistemi aperti. Ebbene, mi sono rimboccato le maniche, ed ho inaugurato http://www.openmagazine.it

Certamente non è all'altezza delle altre riviste (ma OM è una rivista ?  :Razz: ) però mi permette di sognare un pochettino e di dare, nel mio piccolo, il contributo alla comunità dell'OSS. Il grosso problema è che da soli si fa fatica ^_^..insomma, dovrò pur lavorare  :Wink: 

Ecco che quindi mi trovo a sfruttare questo interessante topic per invitare chi, come me, ha molte idee per la testa, a stendere articoli, recensioni o perchè no, iniziare qualche corso di programmazione  :Smile: . Il tutto rigorosamente OPEN  :Smile: 

Per non annoriarvi troppo, chi volesse "costruire" assieme a noi questa rivista digitale (idee, opinioni, critiche, articoli...) è invitato alla festa. Basta registrarsi e iniziare a scrivere!!

Ciao

----------

## Lucha

@khazad-dum: ho dato un'occhiata ad OpenMagazine, ma non ho ben capito: sotto quale licenza vengono rilasciati? ho visto solo una nota di copyright, ma nulla di più....potresti essere più chiaro? Per contribuire ad un articolo bisogna cedere il copyright su quello che si è scritto a OpenMagazine? E poi come viene utilizzato? sembra un po' troppo "closed" per i miei gusti.....però magari mi sbaglio!

----------

## khazad-dum

Trovi tutto nelle note informative:

http://www.openmagazine.it/?q=note_informative

----------

## Lucha

ah....lol, non le avevo trovate! :p

grazie, comunque!

----------

## khazad-dum

eheh, no problem  :Smile: 

Anzi, i consigli (e le critiche) sono sempre bene accette!

Ciaoo

----------

## kueitao

Leggo il thread solo ora dopo una quindicina di giorni riservati alle meritate vacanze e aggiungo anche io il mio punto di vista sugli argomenti trattati.

1) La rivista che preferisco e leggo fin dal numeroi 8 è Linux&Co. Sempre in tema di informatica leggo con piacere anche Hackers&Co. dello stesso editore della prima.

Preferisco le due suddette perchè sono quelle che trattano i temi più avanzati nei rispettivi temi di competenza e lo fanno tutto sommato abbastanza bene. In una scala da 1 a 10 darei 7 alla prima e 8 alla seconda.

In ogni caso, seppure ben fatte, talvolta si trovano anche articoli di dubbia validità oppure grossolani errori qua e la. Ad esempio per un certo periodo su Linux&Co. è stata pubblicata una rubrica dal titolo "tips&tricks" (fortunatamente cancellata) che a mio parere non dovrebbe stare su una rivista per utenti avanzati e/o amministratori e/o programmatori. Tra l'altro la qualità era pessima e la scelta degli argomenti da trattare discutibile, in quanto l'autore alla ricerca di temi il più esoterici possibili finiva per mostrare tecniche spesso completamente inutili o solo utili ad una ridottissima fascia di utilizzatori e solo in particolarissime situazioni. Tanto che dopo aver letto questi metodi potevi benissimo dimenticarli in quanto con buona probabilità non li avresti mai utilizzati in una vita intera.

Altro punto dolente è per come la vedo io la rubrica di L.Genomi sullo sviluppo del Linux kernel. So di andare contro parecchi che su questo thread hanno invece apprezzato la suddetta ritenendola di buona qualità. Ho paura che queste persone siano proprio quelle che sanno molto poco di sviluppo di sistemi operativi e dei meccanismi interni del Linux kernel. Chi invece segue con attenzione l'evoluzione di questa bestia e ne comprende a sufficenza i lati più oscuri ha grande difficoltà ad apprezzare lo stile dell'autore e le scelte degli argomenti tra i tanti da relazionare sugli ultimissimi sviluppi di funzionalità, correzioni di bugs, varie novità, discussioni e flames tra sviluppatori di un sotto-sistema o l'altro a proposito di un certo algoritmo da implementarsi o eliminarsi dal tree oppure a favore o contro certe scelte strategiche di base sulla necessità o meno che una determinata importante feature sia disegnata secondo certe caratteristiche o altre.

2)  Le riviste non hanno alcuna possibilità di rifiutare la pubblicità da qualsiasi commitente anche se ad esempio si trattasse del loro più agguerrito concorrente che si vuole pubblicizzare proprio nelle pagine dell'avversario. Lo dico a proposito della pubblicità M$ su Linux Magazine. Quest'ultima non ha nessun mezzo legale per opporsi alla richiesta di MicroSoft di vendergli gli spazi. La M$ ha semplicemente ritenuto di volere usare la più diffusa (secondo la certificazione indipendente richiesta dall'editore) tra le riviste che trattano di Linux per appoggiare la sua battaglia contro il pinguino.  Poteva toccare a qualsiasi altra

3) Sono d'accordo con chi ha spiegato cosa le riviste offrono di diverso dalla semplice ricerca e consultazione di documemti su internet o libri specialistici. La rivista deve essere utilizzata per osservare tutto ciò che succede nel mondo di riferimento e che magari non ancora conosciamo fino a che con sorpresa ne leggiamo un articolo.

La rivista non si deve sostituire ai vari HOWTO e manuali d'uso ma deve invece raccontare di nuove tecnologie o sviluppi di più vecchie. Deve essere una finestra sul mondo di Linux/Unix per venire a sapere di cose che non avremmo immaginato esistere e che quindi non avremo mai ricercato con Google su Internet.

Faccio un esempio: Ho scritto un articolo (in edicola a breve su una delle riviste qui citate) su un linguaggio di programmazione (Ada95) pochissimo conosciuto fuori dagli ambiti dell'industria aero-spaziale e della difesa che si pone come valida alternativa all'uso di C/C++ in moltissimi altri campi dello sviluppo software (soprattutto low level e real time come applicazioni per sistemi embedded, e ancora sistemi operativi e device drivers, compilatori ecc.). Ovviamente il programmatore C/C++ che non ha mai sentito più di tanto su questa tecnologia non si preoccuperà mai di fare una lunga ricerca su Internet alla scoperta di qualcosa che potenzialmente potrebbe non interessarlo affatto. 

Invece può capitare che qualcuno tra i suddetti programmatori scopre sulla rivista che quella tecnologia è proprio ciò che gli serve per un certo progetto così poi, attraverso i riferimenti bibliografici e i links ai siti web da consultare, si può immediatamente attrezzare per un successivo approfondimento o vero e proprio studio della materia.

Il compito della rivista quindi è quello di costituire un portale per un facile accesso a tutte quelle informazioni e tecnologie che si suppone possano interessare il lettore target, senza che questo abbia mai espresso un diretto interessamento ad una specifica materia.

Non bisogna confondere l'articolo divulgativo con il manuale d'uso, anche quando il primo fornisce approfondite informazioni ad esempio sulla configurazione di un certo servizio. Anche in questo caso bisogna sempre pensare che si tratta solo di un esempio, per quanto dettagliato, di utilizzo della tecnologia. Esempio che deve servire solo a stuzzicare l'interesse per questa nuova cosa da approfondirsi nei luoghi e con i mezzi più opportuni (leggi libri e/o Università e/o Internet).

Saluti.

----------

## croot

ho comprato l'ultimo numero di linux magazine.. e dopo la pubblicità molto contenstata della microsoft questa volta ci provano con la pubblicità occulta (mica tanto) a macchine fotografiche e portatili (fra cui uno con la scritta "IL PREFERITO DA NOI").. in pratica ci sono due articoli per parlano (si fa per dire) della configurazione di macchine fotografiche, uno, e di portatili, l'altro, sotto linux. Il primo parla appunto della configurazione di macchine fotografiche... all'inizio... ma poi  il resto.. l'80%  ... la parte clu dell'articolo... non è altro che una descrizione di varie macchine fotografiche con tanto di prezzo ... nella quale non si fa minimamente  riferimento al pinguino... l'altro articolo sui portatili è una comparazione di un numero di portatili compatibili con varie distribuzioni linux... il che puo' anche essere una buona iniziativa ... ma puo anche essere presa come pubblicità.... 

per carità c'è pieno di riviste che con la scusa del confronto fanno pubblicità ai prodotti ... ma è il solito discorso.. uno legge "100% indipendente" ... eheeee come no ?!

Della pubblicità alla microsoft potevo anche ...tuttosommato... volendo... fregarmene ma di questo trojan beh.. non so ci devo pensare...Last edited by croot on Sat Sep 17, 2005 3:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *croot wrote:*   

> ho comprato l'ultimo numero di linux magazine.. 

 

Ho fatto il merge del tuo post con questo topic che tratta l'argomento riviste linux...  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Che ne pensate? vi sembra un buon affare abbonarsi alla rivista Linux e C. considerando che:

1) ho l'adsl flat e sono sempre connesso -> Mi serve documentazione: la scarico....

2) internet è pieno di guide, faq, howto, per non parlare dell'utilità dei forum come questo

3) su linux si trova praticamente tutto.

?????

Altrimenti, che rivista mi consigliereste???

----------

## silian87

Se uno vuole una rivista ed ha adsl, di solito la vuole per il gusto di leggere il pezzo di carta e di non dover cercare una buona volta, ed avere una bella copertina con bella grafica tra le mani (parlo per me ma penso che valga per molti). 

Linux & Co e' un'ottima rivista, ti consiglio l'abbonamento se vuoi e puoi farlo.  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da fbcyborg con questo. Penso che sia la sua naturale collocazione  :Wink: 

[/MOD]

Ne approfitto anche per dire la mia: sono un felice lettore di linux & co  :Smile:  Trovo argomenti sempre molto interessanti e spesso ben approfonditi che vanno fuori dai soliti schemi "configura la tua tastiera multimediale / schede wifi / ..."

Riguardo a Linux Magazine, secondo me -- e ribadisco che si tratta della mia personalissima opinione -- è un'indecenza che venga accettata pubblicità del genere all'interno di una rivista che dovrebbe favorire l'opensource.

Ho smesso di acquistarla dopo aver trovato il ben noto "get the facts" di Microsoft.

----------

## silian87

Io ho visto pubblicita' dubbie anche su linuxpro... ma ancora accettabili.

Dimenticavo di dire che anche "opensource" e' una rivista con i contro-maroni (  :Laughing:  )... l'unica ad essere rilasciata sotto FDL!!! Peccato solo che sia piccolina e costosa... hanno bisogni di aiuto poveretti  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho smesso di acquistarla dopo aver trovato il ben noto "get the facts" di Microsoft.

 

personalmente sono un po' innervosito da quella pubblicità, però secondo me visto che hanno i soldi da buttare per  fare una pubblicità del genere su un giornale che leggono persone interessate a linux, e che quindi non credo siano interessate al loro get the facts... beh... diciamo che ci sono riviste che ci possono interessare che campano sulla concorrenza. e come cosa non è male.   :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> personalmente sono un po' innervosito da quella pubblicità, però secondo me visto che hanno i soldi da buttare per  fare una pubblicità del genere su un giornale che leggono persone interessate a linux, e che quindi non credo siano interessate al loro get the facts... beh... diciamo che ci sono riviste che ci possono interessare che campano sulla concorrenza. e come cosa non è male.  

 

stesso motivo per il quale clicco sui banner delle pubblicità invasive o sgradite: se è vero che pagano a seconda dei clicks, la più grande soddisfazione è fargli spendere soldi senza fargli ottenere quello per cui pagano.

troppo stravagante? e se lo facessero tutti? ok, giuro che domani mi ricovero  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> personalmente sono un po' innervosito da quella pubblicità, però secondo me visto che hanno i soldi da buttare per  fare una pubblicità del genere su un giornale che leggono persone interessate a linux, e che quindi non credo siano interessate al loro get the facts... beh... diciamo che ci sono riviste che ci possono interessare che campano sulla concorrenza. e come cosa non è male.

 

Non sono d'accordo con quello che dici:

se un utente linux "maturo" si trova una pagina dedicata a paragoni assurdi fra windows e linux, penso che riesca a non farsi influenzare. Ma se l'utente non ha mai provato linux, o è alle prime armi (e gran parte degli acquirenti di riviste su linux appartiene a questa categoria), penso che si possa fare, quantomeno, un'idea sbagliata su ciò che è il software libero.

Il messaggio che passa alla fine, è che quella rivista (che si ritiene 100% indipendente) "dipenda" in qualche modo da microsoft. Non ne sono sicuro, ma non escluderei il fatto che un nuovo utente possa estendere questo ragionamento (o sarebbe meglio dire "idea" / "impressione" ) anche ad altro in tema free software.

Ad ogni modo, il concetto in definitiva è semplice: un po' di coerenza in più non guasterebbe  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ad ogni modo, il concetto in definitiva è semplice: un po' di coerenza in più non guasterebbe 

 

Vero, ma sinceramente va anche considerato che alle volte le alternative sono pubblicità incoerenti o aumento del prezzo e/o chiusura del giornale.

Peraltro non so come funzioni il mercato della pubblicità e quanti margini può avere un editore per rifiutare una pubblicità "incoerente".

----------

## Bionicle

Qualcuno mi sa dire il mail della redazione Linux & C? per chiedere se mandano la rivista anche all'estero. 

Vorrei abbonarmi alla rivista ma visto che risiedo in Svizzera non mi permette di andare avanti nella registrazione online.

Grazie

----------

## Dr.Dran

Sono sicuro che la inviano anche all'estero, comunque prova a contattarli tramite queste e-mail:

redazione@oltrelinux.com

abbonati@piscopoeditore.it

andrea.morlacchi@piscopoeditore.it

Ciauz e spero di esserti stato d'aiuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bionicle

Grazie mille adesso mi abbono subito.

----------

